# Foggintor Quarry, Dartmoor, Devon - Sept 09



## steve_o (Oct 9, 2009)

Altho more of a ruin than a derelict place i thought i would put it up anyway to document it. 

Interesting place, very scenic.

A bit of ye old History :- 
Work at Foggintor started about 1820. Granite was the material extracted from the quarry, original used in the constuction of Dartmoor Prison and the Princetown village that grew up around it. In later years Granite was transported further afield by Thomas Tyrwhitt's horse-drawn tramway to Plymouth. This was later replaced by the Yelverton to Princetown railway.

Quarry operations were substantial enough to warrant building not only offices, but also cottages, a day school and chapel, all just beside the canyon-like quarry. Little of them now remain except their ground-plans, one of the last walls of any height belongs to the manager's house.

The Foggintor quarry ceased operations soon after the turn of the century, but the neigbouring Swell Tor quarry was still worked until the 1930s, and the cottages were not demolished until 1953 when the materials from alot them were used for the buildings beneath the nearby North Hessary television mast.

Foggintors major claim to fame is that it was the source of the granite for Nelson's column in Trafalgar Square. (the statue at the top being made of sandstone from scotland). Parts of London bridge were also contructed from Foggintor Granite.






















Remains of the managers house










Tramway. tracks used to sit on Granite sleepers










Fork in the tramway, the left fork continued out onto the moor and bound for Plymouth





The Quarry itself


----------



## jonney (Oct 9, 2009)

some nice photo's there steve-o I especially like the last one of the spoil heap. Love the way they used the local stone as sleepers for the tracks


----------



## smilla (Oct 9, 2009)

*Such mystery!*

What a wonderfully atmospheric place.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Oct 10, 2009)

nice1 m8 was only there myself last monday, nice pics!

did u also visit swell tor?


----------



## TK421 (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice find Steveo, I really like the old tram tracks. It looks a very peaceful place.


----------



## steve_o (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks all, Yeah it is really peacefull,now that is surrounded by sheep and bleakness. Hard to think that just 100 years ago the area was thriving with about 600 men! plus there familys.

@ Kernow, Na mate I did'nt do Swelltor on that day, Ive walked by it a year or so back when i did the dismantled railway in its full length. Theres a quarry at ingra or kings tor as well, few along there with the railway sidings leading into them. Is there much to see at Swelltor? i might pay it a visit next sunny sunday afternoon.


----------

